# a quick question for Australians



## cantaccessmyaccount (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am from the UK & someone from Australia called me something which was the equivalent of a 'bimbo' but because I am not Caucasian they used a term that means an 'Asian/Brown Bimbo' - I think it was Caramalised? 

I can't remember the term but can someone please advice I need to know quite urgently

thanks!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

A bimbo is like an hair head blonde clueless and a bit of a floozy as well. Maybe caramelised because ur not blonde. We normally say blonde bimbo. It's a big insult and rarely said to someone's face

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Bimbo? Mole? Chick?

Mole is the most likely.


----------

